# Crochet Dish Towel Topper



## Country Lady

I'm not sure this is what it's called, but you cut a dish towell in half and crochet a topper on one half to hook it over a cabinet or refrigerator door. If anyone makes these, I need your favorite instructions, please.


----------



## shepmom

Take a fork poking holes along the edge. One row of sc into the holes. Next row decrease every other sc. (varies)
It varies what I do after that depending on what strikes my fancy. grin
I usually make mine with ties. I can hang them on the cabinet door by the sink, on the fridge. I also use them as guest hand towels in the bathroom.


----------



## Country Lady

shepmom said:


> Take a fork poking holes along the edge. One row of sc into the holes. Next row decrease every other sc. (varies)
> It varies what I do after that depending on what strikes my fancy. grin
> I usually make mine with ties. I can hang them on the cabinet door by the sink, on the fridge. I also use them as guest hand towels in the bathroom.


Sounds pretty. Thank you.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

that's pretty much what I do, too. You can get fancy if you're bored, and do a medallion of a shell stitch or something in the middle.

I dont' use ties, but on the final 3 crochet, I go up a ways with it (maybe 2 inches), then Sc, chain, sc to create a button hole, and then crochet another line for strength. Sew a fancy button somewhere on the crocheted top (usually row 3ish).

i like the ties idea, too. might have to try that this year.


----------



## Country Lady

I'll be attending my high school reunion (small group). We've decided, for those that can, to bring something for door prizes. I crochet dishcloths of all sorts while watching TV, so I have a collection of those. I was thinking maybe to fix a gift basket or bag of dishcloths, dishtowels with the crocheted tops and possibly a bottle of dishwashing detergent fixed up real pretty. I know I've seen a crocheted dress for a detergent bottle, but I don't have the instructions for that either. I appreciate your replies.


----------



## sewsilly

This is nice, though all crocheted. You can use the top and a towel, as suggested above.

http://www.crochetnmore.com/hangingdishtowel.htm

This is a knitted set that is stunning... I like to do it for gifts.. Makes a nice wedding gift.

http://wishingiwasknitting.blogspot.com/2008/02/two-hearts-as-one-kitchen-hanging-hand.html

dawn


----------



## Country Lady

sewsilly said:


> This is nice, though all crocheted. You can use the top and a towel, as suggested above.
> 
> http://www.crochetnmore.com/hangingdishtowel.htm
> 
> This is a knitted set that is stunning... I like to do it for gifts.. Makes a nice wedding gift.
> 
> http://wishingiwasknitting.blogspot.com/2008/02/two-hearts-as-one-kitchen-hanging-hand.html
> 
> dawn


Oh, these are soooo pretty. Thanks.


----------



## shepmom

I forgot to mention I also have crocheted the towel portion with cotton yarn.
I'll be making some more for Christmas (red,white,green...last year Victorian shade this year-bright) and I'll get a photo for you to see what I'm talking about. smile Makes for a cheery gift.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

well crud! Now I'm going to have to make some this year. Y'all have got me thinking how cool they are again. easy, useful, pretty. And, the MIL has been talking for a couple of years about how she "just can't find any good hand towels" . And I want to try out the idea of making the whole thing using cotton yarns. 

on the brighter side...I can use these as an excuse to sit in front of the TV and watch movies!


----------



## Country Lady

shepmom said:


> I forgot to mention I also have crocheted the towel portion with cotton yarn.
> I'll be making some more for Christmas (red,white,green...last year Victorian shade this year-bright) and I'll get a photo for you to see what I'm talking about. smile Makes for a cheery gift.


Oh yes, I love seeing pictures.


----------



## Lilandra

crochet kitchen things

check this link out for dish bottle dresses and towel toppers


----------



## Country Lady

Lilandra said:


> crochet kitchen things
> 
> check this link out for dish bottle dresses and towel toppers


These are great patterns. I really like the white dish soap bottle dress. Thanks everyone for all your help.


----------



## PETSNEGGS

I make them all the time for gifts and just us... have gotten it done to about an hour from start to finish... I'll send the instructions to you if you would like... for my holes on the top I poke through using a tiny hook and make my single crochet at the same time.. I know alot of people can make their holes first but, I have had probs with them closing up before I get to them or not being able to find them well.. might just be me this is a pic of one that I have made







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## used2bcool13

Yes!! send instructions, I am really enjoying these pictures and I can crochet a little.
Do the dish towels have to be a certain length?

Thanks
Alison


----------



## PETSNEGGS

I just use any dish towel and I cut them in half, crosswise not lenghtwise so it makes two towels. It is made with basic stitches. slip, single and double. I'll get them posted for you.


----------



## shepmom

The towels can be any height you desire. I do the same as Pets if using fabric. If I crochet the towel section I vary on height and width.

I'll be adding the Christmas color pics to Flickr soon. Towel, dishcloth, bath mitts and soap sacks. All made just haven't felt up to taking pics.


----------



## mc2rwe

Another cute idea that I just saw this week, although it does not include crocheting, was a pot holder at the top. The lady had cut the towel in half, ran a basting stitch at the top cut side, gathered it together and sewn it onto a matching pot holder. Because the pot holder already had a loop on it, she just hung it up that way. Very simple and cute!

Kat


----------



## cc

http://www.geocities.com/lindaslists/lpatterns.htm has some really nice patterns that are easy to make and look really cute. One nice thing about them is she has patterns for all kinds of holidays. I have Halloween, Christmas, St. Paddy's Day as well as "everyday" kind. Check them out, I think this may be what you are looking for.


----------



## Country Lady

cc said:


> http://www.geocities.com/lindaslists/lpatterns.htm has some really nice patterns that are easy to make and look really cute. One nice thing about them is she has patterns for all kinds of holidays. I have Halloween, Christmas, St. Paddy's Day as well as "everyday" kind. Check them out, I think this may be what you are looking for.


Oh, lots of nice patterns. Thanks


----------



## shepmom

Ok, I finally added a pic of a basic cotton hand towel, dish/bath cloths and soap sacks. Another idea to add to that basket. Has the reunion already occurred?


----------



## shepmom

whoops

The Homesteading Group at Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/

Red, white and green.


----------



## Country Lady

shepmom said:


> Ok, I finally added a pic of a basic cotton hand towel, dish/bath cloths and soap sacks. Another idea to add to that basket. Has the reunion already occurred?


The reunion is next Saturday night. I have them all finished. DD has borrowed our camera for a trip, but she'll be home tomorrow. I'll get some pictures and get DH to post them for me.


----------



## Country Lady

OK, I finally have my door prize finished. Here it is. DH seems to think I need to divide the stuff up and make two door prizes. What do you think? I have more knitted dishcloths I could add if I make two prizes. Oh, the dress is over a detergent bottle and the round thingies are lid grabbers.


----------



## PETSNEGGS

they are wonderful! I think you could easily split them up and make a couple door prizes. I would be thrilled to win one. Really so nice.... I'm sure everyone will love them
I lvoe the lid grabbers, what pattern did you use for them?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

What wonderful door prizes they'll make! Very VERY nicely done  

hmmm....lid grabbers....for your next project similar in nature, you could use one of the heavier squares, crochet or sew it in half, and you would have made a "cast iron skillet handle cover". Those are VERY handy. The ones I have are slightly larger than the handle, so they don't just sit on the handle all the time, thus staying cool. You don't have to search everywhere for a towel or potholder! 

i really like those lid grabbers..really cute. (my first thought when I saw them, tho, was more along the lines of "oh my...string them on a cord, add a tie for the neck, and you'd have a hot money making bikini top!" (ala janet Jackson):nana:


----------

